# How to Stop Puppy Jumping up



## Guest

Ok so after reading through most of the negative comments, i've decided to take of the blog post and link...It wasn't intended to be SPAM, just my style of behavioural training and how me and a few others train our dogs...Which yes do produce great results, if it didn't i would not be in the trade as my first reason for becoming a dog behavioural trainer was my love for dogs and to help owners with their dogs and understand why dogs do what they do.

If this has offended or come of the wrong way...Again this was not my intent.

Thanks

Sean


----------



## O2.0

Oh this should be fun 

@One Dog Training your link doesn't work for me, but I'll start by saying that no, dominance has nothing to do with dogs jumping up. 
Nor does diet.

Easiest way to stop a dog jumping is to make an incompatible behavior more rewarding. Like 4 on the floor gets me attention, but jumping does not. 
My great dane used to jump on me when she was unsure about something. I'd just crouch down and let her shove her head in my armpit instead. Later that evolved in to just being near me or leaning for comfort. No... leaning is not a sign of dominance either


----------



## Twiggy

O2.0 said:


> Oh this should be fun
> 
> @One Dog Training your link doesn't work for me, but I'll start by saying that no, dominance has nothing to do with dogs jumping up.
> Nor does diet.
> 
> Easiest way to stop a dog jumping is to make an incompatible behavior more rewarding. Like 4 on the floor gets me attention, but jumping does not.
> My great dane used to jump on me when she was unsure about something. I'd just crouch down and let her shove her head in my armpit instead. Later that evolved in to just being near me or leaning for comfort. No... leaning is not a sign of dominance either


Totally agree - puppies jumping up has absolutely nothing to do with dominance or diet.


----------



## lullabydream

Oh boy...here we go!

Not heard rubbish like this for a while!


----------



## O2.0

In the interest of practical advice (and an excuse for me to travel down memory lane), this is a demo Bates did a long time ago. It's geared towards homes with children, and teaching a puppy both impulse control and a default behavior (sit) to prevent jumping up, mouthing, etc.

Disclaimer, Bates hated the stage, it was hollow underneath and he really didn't like that, he's such a trouper though! And my babies are SO little!!


----------



## niamh123

Bates is such a clever boy you must be so proud of him


----------



## SusieRainbow

One Dog Training said:


> *Hey so here is part of my blog post...*
> 
> So you've bought you little puppy back home, part of the pack...into your life. Everything they do is cute, how can you tell of this little ball of cuteness. Then the puppy jumping up, mouthing and biting, toileting and generally not listening kicks in and you realise, ok it's time to put some rules and boundaries in place or call in a dog behaviourist and trainer.
> 
> *Why does your puppy jump up?
> *
> A puppy jumps up for a couple of reasons, the general opinion is it can sometimes be over excitement or attention seeking, but regards to our training at one dog training its either one of two things:
> 
> 
> Hunger (Dogs jump up to see if you have food, licking is another hunger trait)
> Dominance (Have you ever seen two dogs play? it's usually a battle of who's the dominant and this usually includes gaining height over the other one.
> So with that being said what do you need to do to stop a puppy jumping up?
> *So how do i teach my puppy to stop jumping up?*
> 
> *First change their diet, to something natural. This is something we advise within our training and go in to much more detail...*


Sorry, but this is spam,not allowed.
Incidentally what qualifications do you have ? Just asking because some of your training theories have long been debunked.


----------



## StormyThai

I love Bates so much :Happy:Kiss:Happy


----------



## O2.0

niamh123 said:


> Bates is such a clever boy you must be so proud of him





StormyThai said:


> I love Bates so much :Happy:Kiss:Happy


Meh... he's okay for a muttdog 

Thank you


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies

One Dog Training said:


> Hunger (Dogs jump up to see if you have food, licking is another hunger trait)
> Dominance (Have you ever seen two dogs play? it's usually a battle of who's the dominant and this usually includes gaining height over the other one.




 I'm sorry, who on earth told you that?

J


----------



## kimthecat

oh dear and this -
You can correct that behaviour, now at one dog training we don't use the word "NO" we use more of a growl, basically how a mum dog would tell of her puppies. Again we go into detail in our Puppy One Session and Puppy Package

The link goes straight to their business website so agree that it is spam.


----------



## lullabydream

kimthecat said:


> we don't use the word "NO" we use more of a growl,


Sadly who does that remind us all of!


----------



## Guest

Oh dear! Turns out it wasn’t the unbalanced raw diet I needed to be concerned about!


----------



## kimthecat

lullabydream said:


> Sadly who does that remind us all of!


ARGGGGGHHHHH!


----------



## O2.0

McKenzie said:


> Oh dear! Turns out it wasn't the unbalanced raw diet I needed to be concerned about!


Only if your dog is hungry. Then she may jump up on you and lick you. *nods sagely*


----------



## mrs phas

O2.0 said:


> Only if your dog is hungry. Then she may jump up on you and lick you. *nods sagely*


but then theyre only tasting you, in preparation of knocking you over, to eating you


----------



## lullabydream

@O2.0 Eevee spends a lot of time licking people in the face given opportunity...I knew she's trying to tenderise me to obviously eat me! I get it now!

So the odd time maybe every 6 weeks when she does it because I was letting her out to toilet what I should do is, add seasoning to my face and let her dig in!


----------



## niamh123

I should be dead if this is the case


----------



## Colette

Horace must be broken... he's not much of a licker so he must not have an appetite. No wonder he so lean for a rottie, he's probably wasting away.

And if a puppy jumping up is all about dominance, what does that say about my cat who likes to take a flying leap at me from the top of the wardrobe!? 

Honestly I'll worry about who's dominant in this house when they all start growing opposable thumbs and using my bank card!


----------



## Guest

kimthecat said:


> oh dear and this -
> You can correct that behaviour, now at one dog training we don't use the word "NO" we use more of a growl, basically how a mum dog would tell of her puppies. Again we go into detail in our Puppy One Session and Puppy Package
> 
> The link goes straight to their business website so agree that it is spam.





O2.0 said:


> Oh this should be fun
> 
> @One Dog Training your link doesn't work for me, but I'll start by saying that no, dominance has nothing to do with dogs jumping up.
> Nor does diet.
> 
> Easiest way to stop a dog jumping is to make an incompatible behavior more rewarding. Like 4 on the floor gets me attention, but jumping does not.
> My great dane used to jump on me when she was unsure about something. I'd just crouch down and let her shove her head in my armpit instead. Later that evolved in to just being near me or leaning for comfort. No... leaning is not a sign of dominance either


OK let me start by saying wow this post shot up all defensive all of a sudden, i would of got back sooner but had to take my son to hospital, seems there are a lot of keyboard warriors on this forum...NO this is not spam, it's called a DIFFERENT TYPE OF TRAINING, believe it or not there are more ways than treat training, there is something called behavioural training that doesn't rely on feeding treats to get your dog to do stuff.

Not sure if you're trainers and you're bashing another training method or just uneducated on THIS TYPE OF TRAINING, but here i'll go, i'll educate you on my style of training and not just my style many others, is based on dog behaviours and personalities and UNDERSTANDING why dogs do what they do instead of giving a treat and not getting down to why they're doing what they are doing.

So yes dogs jump up for:
1. Dominance
2. Hunger

*Dominance
*
How dogs play with each other or in the wild, they jump on top of each other, this is not an affection, imcuddling you thing, t's them playing to judge where they're are in the pack leadership in relation to each other...Height in the dog world is dominance. just like when a dog gets on top of a sofa and looks out the window, he's gaining height and guarding his territory.

*Hunger
*
When you come back home all your dog thinks is "Where you been what have you hunted?" They may jump up sniffing or licking hands...Hunger, it's also like when a dog tries to lick your mouth...No they're not kissing you, they are searching for food as it's built into their dna from when they were wild that the mums would of fed the pups from the mouth after weaning of milk.

But by going off some f your replies to my post, i don't expect you to take any of what I've said on board...I will say there is more than one style of training and to immediately dismiss one persons type of training straight away is just unprofessional and rude.

That being said i will still continue to post on this forum my opinions and training style to hopefully help someone out along the way...i would say try to be more open minded to other training styles.

thanks


----------



## SusieRainbow

One Dog Training said:


> OK let me start by saying wow this post shot up all defensive all of a sudden, i would of got back sooner but had to take my son to hospital, seems there are a lot of keyboard warriors on this forum...NO this is not spam, it's called a DIFFERENT TYPE OF TRAINING, believe it or not there are more ways than treat training, there is something called behavioural training that doesn't rely on feeding treats to get your dog to do stuff.
> 
> Not sure if you're trainers and you're bashing another training method or just uneducated on THIS TYPE OF TRAINING, but here i'll go, i'll educate you on my style of training and not just my style many others, is based on dog behaviours and personalities and UNDERSTANDING why dogs do what they do instead of giving a treat and not getting down to why they're doing what they are doing.
> 
> So yes dogs jump up for:
> 1. Dominance
> 2. Hunger
> 
> *Dominance
> *
> How dogs play with each other or in the wild, they jump on top of each other, this is not an affection, imcuddling you thing, t's them playing to judge where they're are in the pack leadership in relation to each other...Height in the dog world is dominance. just like when a dog gets on top of a sofa and looks out the window, he's gaining height and guarding his territory.
> 
> *Hunger
> *
> When you come back home all your dog thinks is "Where you been what have you hunted?" They may jump up sniffing or licking hands...Hunger, it's also like when a dog tries to lick your mouth...No they're not kissing you, they are searching for food as it's built into their dna from when they were wild that the mums would of fed the pups from the mouth after weaning of milk.
> 
> But by going off some f your replies to my post, i don't expect you to take any of what I've said on board...I will say there is more than one style of training and to immediately dismiss one persons type of training straight away is just unprofessional and rude.
> 
> That being said i will still continue to post on this forum my opinions and training style to hopefully help someone out along the way...i would say try to be more open minded to other training styles.
> 
> thanks


Hello Sean, I've moved your thread to 'Dog Services'. Can you post in that section from now on please?


----------



## StormyThai

One Dog Training said:


> NO this is not spam, it's called a DIFFERENT TYPE OF TRAINING


Spam has nothing to do with any training...the links that you have provided AND the thread you have posted does read like spam...You may not want to shout at staff members, that is against forum rules 

As for the rest of your post...well that is just outdated rubbish...
If you want to learn more then hang around and open your mind...we have trainers and owners here that train to high levels with titled dogs to boot....Have a read of the forum, you might learn something...but shouting and getting defensive won't do you any favours


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies

StormyThai said:


> As for the rest of your post...well that is just outdated rubbish...
> If you want to learn more then hang around and open your mind...we have trainers and owners here that train to high levels with titled dogs to boot....Have a read of the forum, you might learn something...


I couldn't have put it better myself. 

J


----------



## Linda Weasel

And we still don’t know what qualifications you have????


----------



## O2.0

Hi @One Dog Training first off I'm glad to see you're going to stick around. I mean that sincerely, I do hope you do, and I do hope you open your mind to new information.



One Dog Training said:


> Height in the dog world is dominance.


I had great danes for years. This is total baloney :Hilarious:Hilarious
Seriously, dominance theory has been thoroughly debunked. Including by David Mech who coined the terms alpha males and female in the wolf pack.
Yes, dominance exists as in access to resources, but as far as training a dog it's just not applicable or useful.



One Dog Training said:


> But by going off some f your replies to my post, i don't expect you to take any of what I've said on board...I will say there is more than one style of training and to immediately dismiss one persons type of training straight away is just unprofessional and rude.


Of course there are multiple styles of training. 
But are they effective? Do they accomplish what they set out to do? Does the dog understand? Is he motivated to comply? Is the method humane?

Me personally, I'm not dismissing your training, I have no clue about that, I would have to see your dog and how well you and your dog work together to form an opinion on that. But I am dismissing your claim that jumping up has to do with dominance and hunger. Anyone with any modicum of experience with dogs can see how silly that is.

Sorry you feel we're being rude, I'm certainly not intending to be rude. But I do stand by what I say that pretty much all that you have written about jumping up is rubbish. 
And I too am interested in what your qualifications are


----------



## Guest

SusieRainbow said:


> Hello Sean, I've moved your thread to 'Dog Services'. Can you post in that section from now on please?


From now on? As in all of the posts I do even if it's not dog related?


----------



## SusieRainbow

One Dog Training said:


> From now on? As in all of the posts I do even if it's not dog related?


Any posts relating to your business.


----------



## Guest

StormyThai said:


> Spam has nothing to do with any training...the links that you have provided AND the thread you have posted does read like spam...You may not want to shout at staff members, that is against forum rules
> 
> As for the rest of your post...well that is just outdated rubbish...
> If you want to learn more then hang around and open your mind...we have trainers and owners here that train to high levels with titled dogs to boot....Have a read of the forum, you might learn something...but shouting and getting defensive won't do you any favours


Shouting? Is was to express that it's a different style, that people didn't seem to get. It's classed as outdated or wrong as it's not the generic norm and people got defensive very quick as this style if training obviously threatens the norm.

Thanks


----------



## Guest

SusieRainbow said:


> Any posts relating to your business.


Ok great that's fine thanks for the clarification


----------



## O2.0

@One Dog Training there are many threads going on right now in dog chat and dog training and behavior where you could add your insight. 
Though fair warning: be prepared to be challenged should you offer incorrect, ineffective, or dangerous advice


----------



## Guest

O2.0 said:


> Hi @One Dog Training first off I'm glad to see you're going to stick around. I mean that sincerely, I do hope you do, and I do hope you open your mind to new information.
> 
> I had great danes for years. This is total baloney :Hilarious:Hilarious
> Seriously, dominance theory has been thoroughly debunked. Including by David Mech who coined the terms alpha males and female in the wolf pack.
> Yes, dominance exists as in access to resources, but as far as training a dog it's just not applicable or useful.
> 
> Of course there are multiple styles of training.
> But are they effective? Do they accomplish what they set out to do? Does the dog understand? Is he motivated to comply? Is the method humane?
> 
> Me personally, I'm not dismissing your training, I have no clue about that, I would have to see your dog and how well you and your dog work together to form an opinion on that. But I am dismissing your claim that jumping up has to do with dominance and hunger. Anyone with any modicum of experience with dogs can see how silly that is.
> 
> Sorry you feel we're being rude, I'm certainly not intending to be rude. But I do stand by what I say that pretty much all that you have written about jumping up is rubbish.
> And I too am interested in what your qualifications are


Thanks for being honest going about it the right way. I will watch what I post from now on to not cause this negativity towards training that's not fully understood.

I have no accreditation that makes you feel any better or proves any ones point. If it's qualifications that matter in thus business. But I do plan on getting accredited at IMDT as I believe knowledge and being open to other styles is a good mindset to hace.

Regards to experience I have done extensive full time training and work based in behavioural training who I was a franchisee of. I can't mention the business as it's under contract if we parted ways I couldn't mention their name

Now for my website I've had to start from scratch in my own business which is what you seen..."the outdated style" as some of you said in a roundabout way.

Now I'm here starting business from scratch and When most may of gave up considering the abrupt situation. My style may not be the norm but I know it works and Importantly I get happy clients and doggies

Thanks


----------



## SusieRainbow

To be honest I think you have to back up any advice or statements with evidence based research.
As you've already learned we don't accept seemingly random comments without challenging them. For example, can you tell us where the theory about dogs/puppies jumping up because of hunger came from? And how diet changes improved behaviour ?
These are the sort of questions that get asked, if you can't back up your replies with firm evidence you will lose credibility.


----------



## O2.0

One Dog Training said:


> Thanks for being honest going about it the right way. I will watch what I post from now on to not cause this negativity towards training that's not fully understood.
> 
> I have no accreditation that makes you feel any better or proves any ones point. If it's qualifications that matter in thus business. But I do plan on getting accredited at IMDT as I believe knowledge and being open to other styles is a good mindset to hace.
> 
> Regards to experience I have done extensive full time training and work based in behavioural training who I was a franchisee of. I can't mention the business as it's under contract if we parted ways I couldn't mention their name
> 
> Now for my website I've had to start from scratch in my own business which is what you seen..."the outdated style" as some of you said in a roundabout way.
> 
> Now I'm here starting business from scratch and When most may of gave up considering the abrupt situation. My style may not be the norm but I know it works and Importantly I get happy clients and doggies
> 
> Thanks


Please don't presume to know what members understand and don't understand.
The negative reaction to your claims has nothing to do with members not being able to grasp your style of training - a touch condescending of you don't you think?
No, the negative reaction is simply that you're saying things that anyone with any experience with dogs knows is not true.

I think people were asking about your qualifications because they were curious as to where you get your information from as most training bodies agree that dominance is debunked and not applicable to dog-human relationships.

FWIW, qualifications don't have to be on paper, perhaps you have trialed your dog, had your training together evaluated by an independent party. Or maybe you've worked extensively in rescue alongside other trainers evaluating dogs and getting them ready for new homes, that sort of thing.
Experience matters too


----------



## StormyThai

Ok I'll bite 
I'm not one for "willy waving" with other trainers...I much prefer to see what they turn out...

So, lets start...

3 year old dog (entire)
Has a bite history 
Zero impulse control
Pulls like a train and lunges (hard), will poke holes in other dogs if given the chance
Dog knows very little, can't even sit on cue....

_What would your training plan look like for the above dog.
_
Another 3 year old but a bitch this time (neutered)
Has a bite history and is HA
Awesome impulse control unless cats or birds are involved
Walks beautifully on the leash unless lunging at dogs, cats or people
Dog has had a little training but only basic pet stuff...

_What would your training plan look like for the above dog.

_


----------



## mrs phas

StormyThai said:


> Ok I'll bite
> I'm not one for "willy waving" with other trainers...I much prefer to see what they turn out...
> 
> So, lets start...
> 
> 3 year old dog (entire)
> Has a bite history
> Zero impulse control
> Pulls like a train and lunges (hard), will poke holes in other dogs if given the chance
> Dog knows very little, can't even sit on cue....
> 
> _What would your training plan look like for the above dog.
> _
> Another 3 year old but a bitch this time (neutered)
> Has a bite history and is HA
> Awesome impulse control unless cats or birds are involved
> Walks beautifully on the leash unless lunging at dogs, cats or people
> Dog has had a little training but only basic pet stuff...
> 
> _What would your training plan look like for the above dog.
> _


You forgot one thing @StormyThai 
they want paying before they give you any information :Facepalm

waits to be advised re knee to chest or poke in side:Angelic


----------



## mrs phas

One Dog Training said:


> So yes dogs jump up for:
> 1. Dominance
> 2. Hunger
> 
> *Dominance
> *
> How dogs play with each other or in the wild, they jump on top of each other, this is not an affection, imcuddling you thing, t's them playing to judge where they're are in the pack leadership in relation to each other...Height in the dog world is dominance. just like when a dog gets on top of a sofa and looks out the window, he's gaining height and guarding his territory.


perhaps you would like to explain why my last chihuahua was the boss of the next door gt dane
and
my present chinese crested bossed a boxer/mastiff around
cos according to you they shouldnt be able to, given the original height difference

*



Hunger

Click to expand...

*


> When you come back home all your dog thinks is "Where you been what have you hunted?" They may jump up sniffing or licking hands...Hunger, it's also like when a dog tries to lick your mouth...No they're not kissing you, they are searching for food as it's built into their dna from when they were wild that the mums would of fed the pups from the mouth after weaning of milk.


90% of the time my dogs dont give a tinkers cuss, when i come in, whether i have bags a-rustling or come in on my own, theyre far too busy sleeping
and
believe me
my dogs are total dustbins and can smell a sealed packet of biscuits at 100 paces


----------



## JoanneF

StormyThai said:


> Ok I'll bite
> I'm not one for "willy waving" with other trainers...I much prefer to see what they turn out...
> 
> So, lets start...
> 
> 3 year old dog (entire)
> Has a bite history
> Zero impulse control
> Pulls like a train and lunges (hard), will poke holes in other dogs if given the chance
> Dog knows very little, can't even sit on cue....
> 
> _What would your training plan look like for the above dog.
> _
> Another 3 year old but a bitch this time (neutered)
> Has a bite history and is HA
> Awesome impulse control unless cats or birds are involved
> Walks beautifully on the leash unless lunging at dogs, cats or people
> Dog has had a little training but only basic pet stuff...
> 
> _What would your training plan look like for the above dog.
> _


I hope the OP answers because I am genuinely interested in not only his recommendations but those of others too. This could even have the potential to become another monthly challenge thing *slinks off before lynching from already overworked mods begins ...*


----------



## O2.0

Am I the only one who's not particularly bothered by puppies jumping? I mean, little, baby puppies, not obnoxious juveniles, but a 12 week puppy jumping on me is pretty much what puppies do isn't it? Kind of like biting. They jump, they bite, they're obnoxious little boogers, but that's kind of par for the course with a puppy. That's why they make 'em so cute  
They don't have the impulse control yet to be anything but silly puppies. You manage as best you can, teach lots of happy cues to get a solid foundation, and just hold on and wait for them to grow some more neuron connections. 
I'd be kind of worried if a puppy didn't jump on me honestly!


----------



## SusieRainbow

StormyThai said:


> I'm not one for "willy waving" with other trainers...I much prefer to see what they turn out...


I might regret asking this , but .......' _willy waving'?_


----------



## lullabydream

O2.0 said:


> Am I the only one who's not particularly bothered by puppies jumping? I mean, little, baby puppies, not obnoxious juveniles, but a 12 week puppy jumping on me is pretty much what puppies do isn't it? Kind of like biting. They jump, they bite, they're obnoxious little boogers, but that's kind of par for the course with a puppy. That's why they make 'em so cute
> They don't have the impulse control yet to be anything but silly puppies. You manage as best you can, teach lots of happy cues to get a solid foundation, and just hold on and wait for them to grow some more neuron connections.
> I'd be kind of worried if a puppy didn't jump on me honestly!


Completely right...the only puppy I have said isn't right was a 11 week old puppy from a puppy farm that just sat there when I entered the room. Wide eyed and hadn't just woken up but frozen to the spot...I was expecting to get lynched, at the very least my shoe laces be chew toys for example. How many times do stressed out new puppy owners come here and say very similar puppy is doing this that and the other and many say; normal puppy behaviour. Just with them 3 words you are giving perspective to new owners or those who are potential new owners who have never been in contact with a puppy before.


----------



## O2.0

SusieRainbow said:


> I might regret asking this , but .......' _willy waving'?_


  
Chest thumping
Who's is bigger
One-upmanship etc 

In the dog training world it looks like this:
My dog has a perfect stay.
Oh yeah? Mine will stay in the middle of a dog park with dogs playing all around him.
Oh yeah? Well mine will stay while I throw his favorite toys all around him. 
Oh yeah? Well mine will stay even if you light fireworks next to him.
Oh yeah? Well mine will stay for 3 hours outside a store without tying him up, with people trying to lure him away.

And it gets stupider and stupider. 
It's usually 'stay' because stay is a dead dog behavior and the crank and yank trainers love dead dog behaviors. 
Or in the sleepybones days it was a recall, because shock jocks love their recall prowess. You know, 'cause a leash, even when you're walking next to a busy highway is just too hard


----------



## SusieRainbow

O2.0 said:


> Chest thumping
> Who's is bigger
> One-upmanship etc
> 
> In the dog training world it looks like this:
> My dog has a perfect stay.
> Oh yeah? Mine will stay in the middle of a dog park with dogs playing all around him.
> Oh yeah? Well mine will stay while I throw his favorite toys all around him.
> Oh yeah? Well mine will stay even if you light fireworks next to him.
> Oh yeah? Well mine will stay for 3 hours outside a store without tying him up, with people trying to lure him away.
> 
> And it gets stupider and stupider.
> It's usually 'stay' because stay is a dead dog behavior and the crank and yank trainers love dead dog behaviors.
> Or in the sleepybones days it was a recall, because shock jocks love their recall prowess. You know, 'cause a leash, even when you're walking next to a busy highway is just too hard


Thank you .I won't share with you the image in my head !


----------



## O2.0

SusieRainbow said:


> Than you .I won't share with you the image in my head !


:Hilarious:Hilarious
I always picture a gorilla thumping his chest, waving his arms around, throwing branches :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## O2.0

My go-to 'willy waving' photo is the one where Bates is holding a hot dog in his mouth.
Do with that information what you will  :Bag


----------



## lullabydream

O2.0 said:


> My go-to 'willy waving' photo is the one where Bates is holding a hot dog in his mouth.
> Do with that information what you will  :Bag


Love it!


----------



## StormyThai

Yeah what @O2.0 said :Bag


----------



## Bugsys grandma

O2.0 said:


> In the interest of practical advice (and an excuse for me to travel down memory lane), this is a demo Bates did a long time ago. It's geared towards homes with children, and teaching a puppy both impulse control and a default behavior (sit) to prevent jumping up, mouthing, etc.
> 
> Disclaimer, Bates hated the stage, it was hollow underneath and he really didn't like that, he's such a trouper though! And my babies are SO little!!


This is brilliant! I'm gonna use this to teach Woody to sit down, instead of getting really excited, when my 3 year old grandson comes to visit. Woody doesn't jump up or lick at all, I guess he's never really very hungry, but he does get very excited and sometimes knocks Lucas on his bum. Lucas thinks it's very funny, but it's not ideal in my opinion. Would be great to get him to have this as a kind of default behaviour when Lucas first arrives. 
Thank you @O2.0 for posting this! 
Bates is a "good un" isn't he!. Brilliant dog!


----------



## O2.0

Bugsys grandma said:


> This is brilliant! I'm gonna use this to teach Woody to sit down, instead of getting really excited, when my 3 year old grandson comes to visit. Woody doesn't jump up or lick at all, I guess he's never really very hungry, but he does get very excited and sometimes knocks Lucas on his bum. Lucas thinks it's very funny, but it's not ideal in my opinion. Would be great to get him to have this as a kind of default behaviour when Lucas first arrives.
> Thank you @O2.0 for posting this!
> Bates is a "good un" isn't he!. Brilliant dog!


Bates says thank you  
I'm so glad you found it useful!

Let me know if you need any pointers implementing it. The key is to make sure the dog is successful at lower excitement levels before adding more excitement. 
But I do love how this teaches a dog how to behave around excited, animated children. Which, let's face it, that's the reality of what a family dog will face, and it's a great way to teach impulse control also


----------



## kimthecat

One Dog Training said:


> i'll educate you on my style of training and not just my style many others, is based on dog behaviours and personalities and UNDERSTANDING why dogs do what they do instead of giving a treat and not getting down to why they're doing what they are doing.
> 
> So yes dogs jump up for:
> 1. Dominance
> 2. Hunger
> 
> *Dominance
> *
> How dogs play with each other or in the wild, they jump on top of each other, this is not an affection, imcuddling you thing, t's them playing to judge where they're are in the pack leadership in relation to each other...Height in the dog world is dominance. just like when a dog gets on top of a sofa and looks out the window, he's gaining height and guarding his territory.


About dominance

https://www.dogwelfarecampaign.org/why-not-dominance.php
https://nonlineardogs.com/

I recommend How Dogs learn By Birch and Bailey .


----------



## lullabydream

One Dog Training said:


> That being said i will still continue to post on this forum my opinions and training style to hopefully help someone out along the way...i would say try to be more open minded to other training styles.


Am disappointed that this was stated and then nothing since. Seemed to have another time to argue their methods, show a link/plug to their website and then nothing.

Surely I can't be the only one disappointed about the willy waving! Ahhh well am sure everyone will continue what we do here. Give advice and help people with out being militant about raw feeding, and outdated training advise and we will continue to have open minds about teaching and learning about dog behaviour, as their is always more to learn surely. We don't expect quick fixes but to build relationships with our dogs. If years of going to school taught us anything that lots of repeatition, adaptation is the key to learning. Although that's really what Kolb's Learning Circle is all about anyway.


----------



## O2.0

Are you that surprised though? 
It's pretty much the usual M.O. Promote the business, or the new book you're trying to self-publish, then disappear. Happens all too often. 

It would be nice if some of these training gurus would participate in the dog training and behavior forum rather than just directing people to their websites. 
Funny how our members who are indeed professionals in the dog world give of their time and advice freely on here without worrying about drumming up business....


----------



## StormyThai

O2.0 said:


> without worrying about drumming up business....


The moment someone plays the "oh you must be uneducated" card when discussing training methods whilst trying to promote a business is the moment my eyes roll into the back of my head...mostly because it usually means that the OP has no intention of taking part in the forum...

So, with that in mind and the fact the OP has only been back to delete his post I will close this now


----------

